# BBC3 Mon13/09 9pm "Cherry Has a Baby" - starring me!!



## Marleysgirl

Just seen a trailer for the BBC3 programme "Cherry Has a Baby", advertised as "coming soon" .............

......... With my bump being u/sound scanned in the trailer :haha:

*Monday 13 September, BBC3 9pm *:happydance:


----------



## AP

:happydance!:


----------



## Lottie86

I will look out for that trailer (oh how my OH will despair as I see the trailer and go 'ooooo I talk to the lady who's bump that is online!!':haha:) and I will make sure to record the programme when it is on :happydance:


----------



## embojet

Oooooh how exciting! Will look out for it!


----------



## bathbabe

I will keep an eye out for it! let us know the dates!! xxx


----------



## Foogirl

Hurrah! I was just thinking about this the other day. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## malia

I can't wait to see this!


----------



## Laura2919

Ooooo cant wait to know when its on!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Had a transmission date!

*Monday 13 September, 9pm, BBC3
*
I hope I come across okay :blush:


----------



## AP

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey

whats the general story there hun?


----------



## kayshablake

whats it about ? babys ovbiously but whos cherry?


----------



## Foogirl

Marleysgirl said:


> Had a transmission date!
> 
> *Monday 13 September, 9pm, BBC3
> *
> I hope I come across okay :blush:

I promise to be totally honest!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Cherry is Cherry Healey, the presenter of the show. She's a girl in her late 20s who is pregnant but worries about whether she's ready to have a baby and whether she's grown up enough. To help her understand, she talks to Mums-to-be of different ages to get their view on pregnancy, childbirth and motherhood.

Cherry made a prog about drinking a couple of years back for BBC3; this one-off programme about babies is followed by similar documentaries about dating & marriage (on the following Mondays).

We haven't seen a final cut so we don't know how we appear. The crew were filming the u/sound scan where we got told Andrew was coming imminently and that we'd need steroid jabs, I can remember saying "Can we stop filming now please?" when I was given that news. The next time they filmed me/us was when Andrew was around 3 days old, they took footage of him in the incubator; and then they filmed us again 11 weeks later on Andrew's discharge day. The researcher at the production company (who is our contact) has warned us that we are a tear-jerker story :blush:


----------



## Dona

I'll be watching that!


----------



## bump_wanted

ill be watching xx


----------



## kayshablake

ill defo be watching but probs will miss it due to traveling to and fro hospital i will come bk on for reminders of the programme x


----------



## sherryberry79

Can't wait to watch it!


----------



## katy1310

I'll definitely be watching! I just hope I remember!! Can you remind us all on here on the day? Lol! I'm on here every day so I'd remember that way!!

x


----------



## Agiboma

well i am not sure i will get it in Canada but ill def. take a look on youtube


----------



## bump_wanted

i just seen the trailer!! heehee xx


----------



## bathbabe

i saw the trailer for this tuesday! X


----------



## pink.crazy

Ooo I saw the trailer today it looks really good!!


----------



## Agiboma

so how did it go we didnt get it over in Canada?


----------



## nineena

oooo think ill put this on sky+ to make sure i dont miss it :) xx


----------



## Marleysgirl

Agi, it hasn't been on yet! It's next Monday.


----------



## Agiboma

ok thanks for the info, i was confused on dates since the NICU experience ive lost a lot of brain cells


----------



## ellie

i saw the trailer!! Ooo i must watch :)


----------



## Lianne1986

i'll be watching :)

1 more sleep :)


----------



## Laura2919

I will be watching. x


----------



## hopedance

ooh i just 'bookmarked' it on my tv!


----------



## sherryberry79

I have installed myself in front of the telly!!


----------



## Foogirl

I'm there!


----------



## pink.crazy

watching x


----------



## 24/7

I'm watching!! :D xx


----------



## SaraAbi

Me too!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Im watching :)


----------



## Foogirl

And apologies to any teen mums, but that first part made my blood boil:dohh:


----------



## Lottie86

I'm recording it as my OH phoned just as it started!! :dohh: 


I saw a glimpse of something that looked like a giant paddling pool a few mins ago :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Foogirl

Lottie86 said:


> I'm recording it as my OH phoned just as it started!! :dohh:
> 
> 
> I saw a glimpse of something that looked like a giant paddling pool a few mins ago :wacko::wacko:

With a tea strainer for the poo.
:dohh:


----------



## kayshablake

grr i missed it not impressed i knew i wud :(


----------



## Foogirl

Anyone got any hankies?:cry:


----------



## cupcake23

Foogirl said:


> Anyone got any hankies?:cry:

:cry:

Marleysgirl, thank you for sharing your story.x.


----------



## anna matronic

Emotional, so glad Andrew is ok and doing so well and a year old :D x


----------



## pink.crazy

awww... i cried so much... OH was very teary too..it took us back to a few weeks ago. andrew is amazing, and so are you!!!


----------



## 25weeker

I think every preemie mum is now crying remembering bringing their baby home.

Marleysgirl how did it feel watching it, you must have felt like you were reliving it.


----------



## sherryberry79

Awwww so emotional, I was looking to see if I recognised any of the nurses in St Mary's! What a great programme, I really enjoyed watching, you all did so well, and now I have tears in my eyes. Just so pleased that there was such a positive outcome x


----------



## happigail

wowzers i cried so much.


----------



## AP

You made me and OH cry!! Then you said " he's ours" when you put hi
in the cot, and OH said, only parents that have Been there know what that mea
s

so proud, enjoyable programme, you've waited so long for it to air! Xxxx


----------



## hopedance

i cried too! there is something about the way the preemies lie with their tubes and wires, it took me back so fast. was trying not to let hubby see me sniffle. i want to go upstairs and give sam kisses now but i'll wake him up so i can't.


----------



## Foogirl

And Marley's - you came across brilliantly. Certainly the most down to earth and realistic person of the programme. You coped with the news at your scan in such a calm manner. You should be very proud.:hugs:


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

aw what an emotional programme happy moments and sad moments, i dont and hopE i donet sound nasty when I say I just didnt understand how the career lady with her own business was having a baby it just seemed like she wasnt ever really going to see her baby and that "her" life was more important than the child xx


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

right I have just realised that Marley you were in the programme wow you coped with the news at the scan so bravely and what a mummy you are, I said to my OH she is just fab and so excited about being a mummy so glad that Andrew is doing so good xxxx


----------



## Foogirl

xxClaire_24xx said:


> aw what an emotional programme happy moments and sad moments, i dont and hopE i donet sound nasty when I say I just didnt understand how the career lady with her own business was having a baby it just seemed like she wasnt ever really going to see her baby and that "her" life was more important than the child xx

It seemed to be for her husband:shrug:


----------



## Faerie

Oh hun I wish I could watch but it won't let me as I'm out of the UK!! I remember you posting here when Andrew was first born :hugs: 

Will it go on youtube? Then I could watch.


----------



## AP

It did didn't it foogirl?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I thought this programme was great. Your part made me cry! You came across really well to me xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Foogirl said:


> xxClaire_24xx said:
> 
> 
> aw what an emotional programme happy moments and sad moments, i dont and hopE i donet sound nasty when I say I just didnt understand how the career lady with her own business was having a baby it just seemed like she wasnt ever really going to see her baby and that "her" life was more important than the child xx
> 
> It seemed to be for her husband:shrug:Click to expand...

I wondered why she was bothering to have a baby too xx


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

thank god thought I was the only one it was when she said, why do people alwasy say enjoy your pregnancy im not im fat and my boobs are like uders, what i would do to be enjoying this pregnancy and then you had people on the programme who had found it so hard to concieve and Andrews mum and dad what they had to go through xx


----------



## trumpetbum

Bawled my eyes out. The shot of andrew in his own wee cot at the end after all that time in hospital had me crying like a baby. Thought you and your dh came across wonderfully.


----------



## Agiboma

wow wish i could see this programm so JEALOUS im in Canada, anyone know if its on youtube
@sb22 your post made me cry as i can so realte to the term "he's ours" yep only premie parents can get sniffles from that termanology


----------



## Ginger1

The section about little Andrew made me sob my eyes out too...you came across brilliantly, Marleysgirl!! Definitely my favourite mum on there! :) So glad your little man is doing fine now!


----------



## Sparklestar

Hun, you came across fabulously, and yes u made me cry too, glad lickle andrew is doing great a year on xxxx


----------



## bump_wanted

i cried! you came across really well a really loving mum xx


----------



## Lianne1986

i have watched it now :) u were fab hun!! X


----------



## sleeping bubs

wow can't believe that was you, (IS YOU LOL) been talking to you on here for months. lol you were fine in it lol. Little Andrew is quite the fighter


----------



## bathbabe

i said to you i would watch it, and i did. I cried. You came across really well. You coped better than i would of! My baby was born 4weeks early and i was in shock!!! Good luck with everything, and im so glad you and Andrew are well :) xxx


----------



## Foogirl

Agiboma said:


> wow wish i could see this programm so JEALOUS im in Canada, anyone know if its on youtube
> @sb22 your post made me cry as i can so realte to the term "he's ours" yep only premie parents can get sniffles from that termanology

Can you get access to the BBC iPlayer on the BBC website?


----------



## Worrisome

Just say you where fabulous and so glad Andrew is ok :hugs:


----------



## carolyn_s

just wanted to say you and your oh must be so strong! little andrew was gorgeous and im so pleased he is doing well :D x


----------



## Faerie

Foogirl said:


> Agiboma said:
> 
> 
> wow wish i could see this programm so JEALOUS im in Canada, anyone know if its on youtube
> @sb22 your post made me cry as i can so realte to the term "he's ours" yep only premie parents can get sniffles from that termanology
> 
> Can you get access to the BBC iPlayer on the BBC website?Click to expand...

Nope, not if you're out of the UK. Grr.


----------



## katy1310

Marleysgirl - just wanted to say I watched this and you came over so well...what a lovely mummy :) It brought back so many memories of when we found out Sophie was coming early and her time in neonatal, and the day we got her home...I remember that feeling of "She's ours!"

xxxxx


----------



## Rebaby

Just watched this on iplayer and didn't KNOW it was you as i hadn't seen this thread but i _knew_ it was you as i remembered we were 'november sparklers' together before Andrew decided to put in an early appearance and i remembered you were local to me so when i saw st mary's i thought "It's definitely her!"

You and your OH came across fantastically (as did Andrew too of course, little champ :D ) and i really enjoyed watching your story :hugs:


----------



## mizzk

I'm just watching this now hun on the bbc website xx


----------



## mizzk

Your part was amazing, you came across fab, my love to you & baby Andrew xx


----------



## Lianne1986

there all talking about on 2nd tri as well :)


----------



## kerry m

just watched it on catch up enjoyed watching brought tears to my eyes.What a great mummy amd daddy Andrew has.xx


----------



## ellie

Finally managed to watch it!!! Although I only watched your bit onwards so far :blush:
What an amazing journey. I remembered it well from the 'older mums' buddies but to actually see it was so moving. YOu and your hubby were such stars and so loving. Andrew looked so so cute in his incubator, and when he came home .... :cry: gorgeous boy!!! 
Thanks for sharing it with the world hon :hugs: you're a family of stars!


----------



## Laura2919

You made me cry! :cry:! Andrew was born at nearly the same gestation as Chloe and Jaycee and I was so lucky! You must be extremely proud of Andrew!!!!! 
Well done you! You was brilliant too!!!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Thank you everybody for your comments.

I didn't cry watching it, I was surprised at myself, I think it was because our bit was over so soon - talk about famous for five minutes! We've got it saved on V+ and we've just received the DVD copy, I think we'll be watching it again tonight (now we're home from holibobs) and I may cry then :blush:

It's a shame for the older mums that there wasn't a "normal" pregnancy there - both of the older mums she featured (myself and IVF-mum) had problems. I know that plenty of over-40s have babies with no problems. But I guess you can't cover every pregnant mum in one programme!

I'll read back and may reply to individual comments later this evening :kiss:


----------



## x-amy-x

I watched this on iplayer yesterday... well done hun :hugs: andrew is gorgeous xxx


----------

